# C&C 24 Info



## mhinnc (Feb 4, 2019)

Hi all. I've just bought a 1980 C&C 24. Looking for information on original design for water holding tank. Also, looking for information on the model/design names might be for various layouts below. My boat has a porta-potty head near the V berth, while I see some layouts where the head is port side just inside the companionway. Just curious what the manuacturer's model/designations might be for the different configurations. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Jim_W (Jul 27, 2014)

I have a C&C 25 so don't know much about the 24 but there are a couple C&C facebook groups that are pretty good.


----------



## mhinnc (Feb 4, 2019)

Thanks for the info Jim.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

C&C Yachts - C&C Photo Album & Resource Center

Welcome to the C&C brotherhood. The above owners group is worldwide. Many projects and lots of info on all the boats C&C produced. Join


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Your is a later boat (I think they switched over maybe '78 or so?), they had the head under the v-berth, and a different cabin layout in general. The earlier ones had the head aft-stb, and a u-shaped seating arrangement where you have to crawl over it to get into the v-berth.

IIRC, mine had a soft bladder for water, must have been under the sink somewhere I guess.

There was no separate designation/model from C&C, they were all just the 24 (no hull changes across the years).

Great little boats though, fun to sail, very forgiving and tough as old boots.


----------



## Tiga2667 (Feb 5, 2019)

I have a 24 C&C on double axle trailer must go ASAP moving,
Located in E Tawas,MI. Kevin 989-820-6760


----------



## wymbly1971 (Nov 26, 2015)

Welcome  

As others have said the 24's are great boats; a little short on headroom but confidence inspiring, easy to manage, comfortable and very responsive. They can handle the rough stuff well too. A lot of fun.

I have the older layout with the porta-pottie on the aft port side. The original rigid water tank is located on the backside of the starboard aft bulkhead, accessible through the starboard lazarette. I've never used mine as I sail on crystal clear freshwater...

There were some minor variations. Some were really plain with almost no wood trim. Some like mine were loaded with woodwork (fwd bulkhead, around the chainplates, around inside of V-berth, head area, saloon and cabin sole). The extra woodwork are sometimes referred to as a "Niagara" ...but I don't know if there's actual tags, labels or anything.


----------

